#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Sueb Nakhasathien

## Mid

*Special Report : 20  Years 20 Days Sueb Nakhasathien* 
Nereita  Tancharoen
01 September 2010                          

The death of Sueb  Nakasathien, the legendary environmentalist marks a great loss for the  Thai society. His death has raised public awareness over the  conservation of Thailands natural resources and wildlife. 

The nature lover, Sueb Nakasatien is known for his work to protect Huai  Kha Khaeng.  Following his self-sacrificing suicide in 1990, Sueb  Nakasathien Foundation has been established to carry on his mission and  promote the preservation of the environment and natural resources, and  to save and protect wildlife. 

The year 2010 marks 20 years anniversary of Sueb Nakasathiens death.  The foundation under his name, therefore, has organized an event,  entitled "20 Years 20 Days Sueb Nakhasathien", featuring various  wildlife conservation activities.  

20 Years 20 Days Sueb Nakhasathien is set to take place from 31 August   19 September 2010 both in the capital Bangkok and at the Huai Kha  Khaeng Wildlife Sanctuary in Uthai Thani Province, under the theme   Survived Forest, Survived Human, Survived Wildlife. 

On 31 August, the candles lighting ceremony takes place at Sueb  Nakasatien monument, 21.00 hrs in Huay Kha Khaeng valley, Uthai Thani  province, followed by merit making ceremony on the next morning to mark  20th anniversary of the deaths of Sueb Nakasathien and others who  sacrificed their lives to protect wildlife. 

As for Bangkok, activities featuring a photo exhibition on the Western  forest and other artworks dedicated to Sueb Nakasathien takes place on  the 1st floor of Bangkok Art and Culture Center, during 10.00  20.00  hrs. After the opening ceremony on 1 September at 17.00 hrs, the first  Secretary General of Sueb Nakasathien Foundation, Dr Seksan Prasertkul  will give a keynote speech under the topic "The Interdependence of Human  and Wildlife. 

On 2 September 2010 at 18.00 hrs, the Secretary General of the Sueb  Nakasatian Foundation will be attending Sueb Nakasathien, Artists  Inspiration, along with the Director of the Sueb Foundation's field  office at the provinces of Nakhon Sawan and Kampheang Petch, Tawanchai  Hongwilai as well as Pongsak Muangngarm, feild directors of  Kanchanaburi. On the following day, Wannasing Prasertkul as the  representative of the new generation will talk on his point of view  towards Sueb Nakasathiens work. On 4 September at 14.00 hrs, the poets  from the Thai Poet Society will rhyme with the photo slide show of the  Wild West, followed by concert for wildlife conservation by the band  Don Pi Bin at 18.00 hrs. 

As of 5 September, writer Manoch Puttal and ML Parinyakorn Worawan will  share their opinions under the topic In the Name of Wildlife. An  activity Watch Movie with the SEA Write-award winning author Jiranan  Pitpreecha will take place on 7 September, while Professor Yongyuth  Janyarak will lead the talk on the Oscar winning movie Avatar. 

Several educational institutions are scheduled to partake in the  activities on 9 September, while an art market will be organized on 10  September followed by the talk with the Thai superstar, Jetsadaporn  Pholdee on Sueb Nakasathien mission in his show Navigator at 18.00  hrs. The Art market will be held again on both 11 September and 12  September at 14.00 hrs.  

Thai musician, Su Boonliang will hold the talk about a movie called  HOME on 11 September at 18.00 hrs. Khon Kon Khon TV producers will  hold an activity at 18.00 hrs.  

A music contest is also scheduled to be held during 14-16 September  2010, while the concert by Thailands historic band Carabao will be  held at Thammasat University on the final day. 

More information can be found at www.sueb.or.th and  http://www.sueb.or.th/board/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1410 for the  pre-production of artworks.             

thainews.prd.go.th

----------


## Bruce Kekule

Sueb  Nakasathien is Thailand's greatest hero for wildlife conservation! His struggle to protect Huai Kha Khaeng and other protected areas against continued destruction was always fraught with extreme difficulties. He unselfishly gave his life for the animals and wild places, and his legacy in Thailand is set forever.

Seub helped to propose Huai Kha Khaeng as a World Heritage Site, along with Thung Yai Naresuan Wildlife Sanctuary to the west. But he did not live long enough to see the proposal accepted. Together, the two sanctuaries help protect 6,427 square kilometers (2,481 square miles) of pristine wildlife habitat. They make up one of the finest and largest protected areas in Southeast Asia. 

A large bronze statue has been built close to his house at the Huai Kha Khaeng headquarters area in his honor, and is now his spiritual home. Many people flock to this magic place, including myself, to pay homage to him. May his soul rest in peace and his spirit continue to look after the Kingdom's greatest wilderness.

----------


## Mid

> May his soul rest in peace and his spirit continue to look after the Kingdom's greatest wilderness.


Agreeable sediments , thank you Bruce .

----------


## mobs00

Another year.........

http://www.seub.or.th/index.php?opti...111&Itemid=139




> “I sympathize those who have no chances in the society; they are pressured and taken advantages in every way.  Thailand will be much better if those lucky ones would sacrifice some opportunities, so that the unfortunate souls could be saved.  I would like to see better society”.  Seub Nakhasathien.

----------

